# Maryland haunters?



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there any home haunters in the Maryland area? Any conventions? Any prop build groups?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Home Haunter in Silver Spring here!


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Aberdeen*

Awesome. I will be a new addition to the Aberdeen proving ground area. I am hoping to meet some people in my area to learn and discuss the tricks of the trade with.


----------

